# Is there a "mamas of only children" tribe?



## Pepe (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello out there.
Is there a tribe for those of us parenting only children? At the moment, I'm halfway looking for some book recommendations that support or elaborate on raising one kid. BTW, I am an only myself.
Thanks!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Right here


----------

